# HB Marquesa Restomod by the Skiff Shop



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Major props to Tom Gordon and crew at the skiff shop for repairing, restoring, modifying and repowering my 2005 HB Marquesa side console.

I found the boat early this year. I knew it had issues, mostly cosmetic inside the hatches. I also talked to Tom before I bought it and he gave me a run down on what to look for in HB skiffs of this era and what to expect repair-wise and a ballpark budget. I also figured that something unexpected would likely come up. It usually does. I bought it with the intent to have it properly restored, repower it with a four stroke, and a few other mods based on how I fish and my likes.

Bottom line - 
Tom and his crew delivered, exceeding my expectations. And I absolutely love how it turned out. 

I’ll post a few pics. 

Here’s how I bought it. Serviceable enough. Fished it a few times so I knew what I wanted tweaked.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Examples of the bad and the ugly...


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

The Skiff Shop crew making her better than new. 

I also wanted a non-skid color change, a battery shelf in the bow to move the TM batteries, and a few other tweaks.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

And the beautiful


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Congrats, that's a clean boat.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Many thanks again to Tom Gordon and his team. 

(And prayers for a speedy recovery for his son.)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that is some beautiful work!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. You got yourself a pretty one now.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks better than new!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice sir!


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you gents


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rare side console Marquesa....looks great.

Curious what made the rear hatch tubs get that bad?


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Rare side console Marquesa....looks great.
> 
> Curious what made the rear hatch tubs get that bad?


According to Tom, my Marquesa was built during the period when HB was struggling. The hull may have been built then sat for some time before it was finished. The hull and the exterior are great. It was inside the hatches that was sub standard. Tom told me what to expect and look for before I went to look at it. 

Once they got in to it the skiff shop crew took it down as far as they needed to and refinished it to make sure it was fixed for life.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is the stainless rod/cupholder/GPS rack a commercially available unit?


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

msmith719 said:


> Is the stainless rod/cupholder/GPS rack a commercially available unit?


It came with my boat but I’m pretty sure it’s commercially available. Give Tom a call.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

msmith719 said:


> Is the stainless rod/cupholder/GPS rack a commercially available unit?


It's made by Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

didn't look too bad when you bought it but it sure looks beautiful now!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> It's made by Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville.


Dont they call it front porch?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a similar one made by Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee, depending on where you're located. Quality work and powder-coated to match the rest of my skiff. A very handy accessory.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in Melbourne/Palm Bay so Blue Point is close.


----------



## Steve Mitchell (Mar 31, 2019)

privateer said:


> And the beautiful
> 
> View attachment 97690
> View attachment 97692
> ...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Side console Marquesa...oh so nice...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful! I spent about 3 hours with Tom yesterday talking about my Whipray. Decisions, decisions.


----------

